# mélange binaire



## simenon

Salve a tutti,
spero che tra voi ci siano degli esperti di motori degli anni 50. In un libro del 52 trovo infatti questo brano in cui si parla di un uomo che sta guidando di notte una renault juvaquatre. Il motore ha già cominciato da un po' a perdere i colpi e quando arrivano le salite la situazione peggiora (poi la macchina si fermerà e lui sarà costretto a smontare il carburatore per pulire l'ugello (o "getto" o "gicleur" che dir si voglia). Comunque per ora va ancora, solo che fatica un po' e allora il narratore scrive (prendendo il punto di vista del protagonista):

Ce mélange binaire, une vraie saloperie! Ça claque les moteurs et ça ne tire pas mieux qu'un gazogène.

Non capisco che intenda per "mélange binaire" ho cercato un po' ma non riesco a trovare una soluzione. Posso tradurre semplicemente "miscela"? Miscela di benzina? CHe intende esattamente? Non è che intende la benzina normale? E per "gazogène" devo intendere "motore a gasogeno"? Macchina a gasogeno? 
Ringrazio fin d'ora chi vorrà aiutarmi.


p.s. aggiungo questa informazione che ho trovato adesso: Ho trovato anche questo : 
Gassogeno: Impianto per la trasformazione in gas di un combustibile solido. Il gas di gasogeno si ottiene bruciando combustibile a basso potere calorifico (ad esempio la lignite) in un recipiente chiuso, attraversato da un flusso di vapore e d'aria. [...] e ha perciò un basso potere calorifico. Tuttavia, in periodi di scarsa disponibilità di derivati del petrolio (ad esempio, durante la seconda guerra mondiale), è stato usato anche come carburante per motori a combustione interna: in quei casi veniva prodotto da un piccolo gassogeno installato direttamente sull'autoveicolo.


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim ,
Premetto che non sono un intenditore di vecchie macchine ma non detesto la meccanica .
Il "gazogène" era esattamente ciò che hai descritto nel tuo p.s. Sull'argomento del "mélange binaire", l'unica possibiltà che vedo è che si tratti effettivamente di miscela per motori a due tempi. In un periodo di restrizione di ogni genere, se ne può capire l'uso in un motore a 4 tempi benché l'olio che contiene tenda a intasare l'ugello del carburatore.


----------



## simenon

Ciao Matou. Grazie. In effetti poi il carburatore si intasa. Ma questa miscela per motori a due tempi che dici, sarebbe quella che si usava anche per i motorini (negli anni 80-90 almeno, ora non lo so...)? Mi ricordo che quella la chiamavano "miscela".


----------



## matoupaschat

Sì, è quella, era molto diffusa, certe automobili e quasi tutte le moto, credo, andavano a miscela: il motore a 2 tempi è autolubricante e di costruzione più semplice. È dunque molto probabile che non trovando altro carburante il conducente si fosse ripiegato su questa miscela, come lo fa pensare il termine "mélange binaire".


----------



## simenon

Grazie Matou. Allora va bene miscela. Non conoscevo la differenza fra motori a due tempi e a quattro tempi (ma io sono scarsa in meccanica). Poi esce anche una cosa proprio a proposito dei quattro tempi. Magari metto un altro dubbio. Buona giornata.


----------



## Ragio

Ciao a tutti,
non credo che si tratti di miscela ma di un composto binario (costituito cioè da due elementi) benzina addizionata di benzene oppure alcool che veniva usata in passato (vedi l'articolo qui). In questo caso tradurrei letteralmente *miscuglio binario.*


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Ragio,
Mi sa che hai ragione: non avevo mai sentito parlare prima di "mélange binaire" per indicare la miscela, solo di "mélange deux temps". 
Avrei anche dovuto dare un'occhiata alla Treccani:_M(iscela)__carburante_, il miscuglio di due o più carburanti liquidi (benzina, benzene, alcole, ecc.), con eventuale aggiunta di composti antidetonanti, impiegato per l’alimentazione dei motori a combustione interna con accensione a scintilla
​


----------



## simenon

Grazie mille Radio e Matou. Sembra proprio utile il link che Radio segnala e anche la voce del Treccani di Matou. Ora me li studio un po'. Intanto grazie ancora.
p.s. 
Poi ho studiato entrambi i link. Ora è tutto più chiaro (anche la differenza fra la miscela dei motorini e quella in questione).
L'unico problema che resta è quello della resa, perché comunque l'esperessione esce all'interno di un dialogo e quindi deve risultare abbastanza naturale. Questo è il motivo per cui forse non metterei "miscuglio binario". Non potrei usare una formula più semplice/diffusa?


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sim,
Scusa non avevo visto il tuo p.s. Torno a questo thread dopo aver letto in FS quello su "un des cylindres tape" (si dice anche che "le moteur cogne"), che conferma penso che il carburante sia inadatto (in quel caso, il motore per lo più perde colpi). Mi sa che nel tuo caso userei la sola parola miscela, che da quanto abbiamo letto può indicare parecchi tipi di carburante.


----------



## simenon

Grazie mille, Matou. Sono d'accordo con te. Per ora ho messo: "Questa miscela di benzina è una vera porcheria".
Ciao


----------

